# Acid Stain Mistake



## Kphillips23 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

So, I helped my brother-in-law stain his concrete floor. We purchased Kemiko brand wash, stain, sealer and wax.

After preparing the floor (on my knees scrubbing concrete) we applied the acid stain and let it dry. Once dry we washed off the residue (more on my knees scrubbing.)

While I was at work today he decided to "seal" the floor with the sealer. What he actually did was apply the wax (by accident) to the floor.

Kemiko offer a wax stripper product, but will it remove the wax from an unsealed concrete surface.

We bought some and are going to try it out (nothing to loose at this point) just thought I would see what you guys thought.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

G-susz! I've no idea but it does sound like a lot more scrubbing and possibly more than one go with the wax stripper. (DIYers,:vs_mad Make sure you are well ventilated!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

One, steer clear of doing work for the in-laws and family members. (B) Stop watching the home improvement channel.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I would try and remove the wax and just do a small test patch with the sealer, let it cure, and then perform an adhesion test per ASTM D3359 in an inconspicuous area. If it passes the test you’re good to go. I don’t have a link to the test but you should be able to find it on the web.


----------

